# Looking for Tax Expert



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Hello All,

My wife are currently living in SA though we have online businesses based in the US that we run from here in SA. 

We are looking for a tax expert that can help us file our taxes next year. Specifically we need someone who has experience helping folks that have to file taxes in both the US and SA. 

Does anyone know of a tax specialist here in SA that fits this criteria? Would really appreciate a few recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## mrgriscom (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi, did you ever have any luck finding a tax advisor versed in both US and SA tax? I am in the same situation.


----------

